

How to know when to launch your startup - asanwal
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2010/11/22/how-we-knew-when-to-launch-our-startup/

======
russjhammond
Does anyone have other splash pages that they think are well designed like
About.me's?

~~~
dcosson
Fork.ly had an awesome splash page before they launched, it was kind of
pyramid-scheme-like where the more friends you got to sign up, the higher your
priority on their invite list. They talk about it in their blog[1]

LaunchRock[2] looks a cool splash page builder that's built around the same
idea of being social/viral. It seems like a great strategy, I expect we'll see
a lot of new startups adopt something similar. Ironically, LaunchRock hasn't
actually launched yet, they're using their own splash page service to launch
themselves.

[1] [http://blog.forkly.com/post/2341870004/a-viral-launching-
soo...](http://blog.forkly.com/post/2341870004/a-viral-launching-soon-form)
[2] <http://launchrock.com>

~~~
jschuur
Whenever I see a viral based beta signup referral scheme, I start to wonder if
they don't have faith in their app surviving and thriving on it's own merit.

I prefer to drag my friends/followers in when I've actually had a chance to
see and play with the app, not when there's a pretty logo on the beta signup
page.

~~~
dcosson
I normally do too, but if there's a cool prize at stake I'll happily drag in 3
people on a splash page. Dropbox's +250MB incentive probably got me to invite
more friends than I have to anything else (although they do have a great
product that I probably would have told people about anyway).

Not sure I agree with your first point. Sure, a truly revolutionary product
(if those even exist) can gain users organically, but there's nothing wrong
with trying to speed up that process. And for every one of those there are a
hundred merely good products that can still be successful if marketed well.

